# Baylee's better bottom



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Has anyone used this stuff? Wondering if it's any good, I got a box of it a while back that I never used, and I am considering using it as a cap for my mts I got brewing at the moment.


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

i'm not familiar with it--if it's the right size (2-4 mm) and inert, it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Astex (Jun 10, 2009)

I have some and used it as a soil cap in 2 tanks. I like the color and size of it and it seems to be working well.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I went to their web site. They don't tell us what it is made from, don't give an analysis, and don't supply any test results. I can't even find a price.

But they say it's great!


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, there website seems to have less on it every time I go. But it's cheap, and it's aesthetically pleasing (dry anyway). I plan on doing a journal for this tank, so keep an eye out for it.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Baylee's has closed up, hence the slow dismantling of the site. That said, I use better bottom as a substrate for a couple low-light setups and it works fairly well as a rooting medium for the plants. Wouldn't trust it to deliver nutrients in the same way as a soil-based or high CEC substrate, but the plants do seem to enjoy grabbing onto it.

I think it's mostly made of red flint (Baylee's used to admit that was on of the ingredients, but never said what else was in there). RF is inert, but far more attractive than other silicate substrates. Really, I just like the look of it 

Anyway, it does make a great cap for a soil tank, so I say go for it!


----------

